# This may be a dumb question -- A/T button on Dashboard, what does it do?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

I have an A/T button underneath my ash tray in my 94 nissan maxima, I have yet to figure out what it is there for, I can't find it in the manual. Anyone that knows and can help, I would really appreciate it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's the power/comfort mode switch. basically it changes the shiftpoints in the tranny for a bit more aggressive/conservative driving style.
http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/power_comfort_switch/power_comfort_switch.shtml


----------

